# Need drop bushings?



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

i need a new set of these and my source can only order in sets of 5. if you're interested post up. 2 of the 5 sets are spoken for, need 3 more people. pricing is around $60 shipped and you get around 3/4ths of an inch of drop from my understanding


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Need drop bushings? (BADCLOWN)*

this is so retarded you can literally order these from any parts place for $30


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here you go. $25 each, http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=987


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

got mine from 034 for 58 shipped


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

^^^ and those are the high density ones...
$11.60 a piece  
it just pisses me off that everyone is trying to capitalize off of each other, this is a dub scene if you find out something sweet, share it, dont try to get profit


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_^^^ and those are the high density ones...
$11.60 a piece  
it just pisses me off that everyone is trying to capitalize off of each other, this is a dub scene if you find out something sweet, share it, dont try to get profit 

Good find!! I wish I found those the first time..


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

just an FYI on a few things: 

A. i didnt know they were sold other places
and
B. i wouldnt be the one "profiting" off this
guess ill have to look into these other companies that sell them. so nevermind, the staffers can **** can this thread


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 2:54 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

Damn I didnt know they were this cheap!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

four season tuning. they could get them for you. they're off an audi 80-90.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazymoforz)*

wow....and i thought j-13 was the only one...
lots of





















to the founder of this


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (supersoaker50)*

do they legitimately give 3/4" added drop?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sugmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sugmag* »_do they legitimately give 3/4" added drop?

i cant say exactly 3/4" but they def do drop








side by side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

i could use those. stopping by advance tomm!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (billmongold)*

the bushing does drop more, but also look at the placement of bearing and spacer. i would say 1" or 1" 1/14'.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

after i installed these im having issues with the strut moving when i turn but the collars and bag staying in place...creating a highly annoying noise...doesnt seem like the bag is getting turned to an unsafe place....yet. any suggestions, Static-- is also having the same issue


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Did you re-use the flat nut or use an old style barrel nut to hold the bearing down?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*

does the bearing make contact with the bag's top plate? you either have to put a large spacer in the green area, or cut the green area off.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea im gonna put a spacer in tonight, thats the problem. annoying, but should be an easy fix


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_yea im gonna put a spacer in tonight, thats the problem. annoying, but should be an easy fix


then whats the point of buying these?
i put the spacer in and im no lower then i was on my stock bushings


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_

then whats the point of buying these?
i put the spacer in and im no lower then i was on my stock bushings
















i used a couple washers tonight and it worked perfect, they still go just as low and no more grinding


_Modified by blue bags at 11:15 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Does anyone have a part# for the Audi cup/cap that bolts to the top of the strut? Just realized that the OEM piece sits way too high with the Audi bushings... It looks like the 034motorsporets piece comes with the cap.


----------



## gettajohnvr6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

https://www.pap-parts.com/prod...323+B
9.95 each http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (gettajohnvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettajohnvr6* »_https://www.pap-parts.com/prod...323+B
9.95 each http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (gettajohnvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettajohnvr6* »_https://www.pap-parts.com/prod...323+B
9.95 each http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If that was directed towards me, thanks, but I'm looking for the metal cap piece. The OEM one sits waay too high


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
If that was directed towards me, thanks, but I'm looking for the metal cap piece. The OEM one sits waay too high 

you have to make a little spacer and use it instead of your oem nut that sits under the strut hat. remove oem nut install a spacer instead and just use 1 nut to hold everything together . this way your hat will not st as high as it's in your pic.
on my car i am actually using large diameter flat hats spaced out on the bottom with some washers.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Could we maybe get some pics of the modifying/spacing/adding washers to the strut assembly. 
I get the jist of it, but like always pics speak a 1000 words.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Could we maybe get some pics of the modifying/spacing/adding washers to the strut assembly. 
I get the jist of it, but like always pics speak a 1000 words.









x2, would love a visual


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

good thread guys, adding this to the FAQ!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Instead of making a bushing, can't you use the old-style round nut that those mounts were designed for?
Like this:








http://www.germanautoparts.com...198/2


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The round nut I had for my Bushings would not thread all the way down for some reason. I need to get my OEM cap down because they hit my hood constantly


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Instead of making a bushing, can't you use the old-style round nut that those mounts were designed for?
Like this:








http://www.germanautoparts.com...198/2

you absolutely could use this nut, this is actually ideal,
this is what comes with new mason-tech struts, they just hollowed out the threaded part so it's just sliding over the strut instead of treading.and only one top nut is holding whole assembly in place.
i will post pics soon,its just raining all day today so i didn't take any pics.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

i re-used my oem nut on the j-13 bushing and replaced the oem top cup with a shorter version...it is an audi piece if i remember but ill check the part number if anyone is interested


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (christanand)*

Anybody? pics of the "ideal" way to set these up on the struts..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

order the barrel nut, makes a huge difference. I had them on my old front setup(vmaxx with aerosports) and i used washers to space them, it kinda worked ok, def made it better, but i just got the new masontechs in and they come with this bushing and bearing with the barrel nut and its perfect, their top bag bracket is slightly coned to make better contact so im sure that helps to.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (blue bags)*

If you guys are having trouble the caps popping up, you could always get those Euro Image Tuning strut caps... I think they are called "Half caps."
http://euroimagetuning.com/archives/205










_Modified by idwurks at 3:06 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_i re-used my oem nut on the j-13 bushing and replaced the oem top cup with a shorter version...it is an audi piece if i remember but ill check the part number if anyone is interested

cheaper then 40 bucks? 
if not i will just buy half cups.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*

sorry for the late, late response...i did in fact get the caps cheaper than $40 since i bought them second hand and they were included from the seller when i bought the j-13 bushings from him... i am however liking the look of the euro image 'half caps' though and thinking of picking up a set


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Could we maybe get some pics of the modifying/spacing/adding washers to the strut assembly. 
I get the jist of it, but like always pics speak a 1000 words.









sorry for late response, but here what i've done when i was running bags over coils with shorter strut mounts.








few washers over first nut.








this part was cut out of old top strut mount from another vehicle, but you could basically find a nice bit washer like that at a local hardware store, i installed original rubber from oem cup.
























also you have to run some sort of spacer on the bottom of short bushing, this way your bearing actually will work.
and if you noticed i ground down top mounting bolts as much i as i could, so they don't touch underside of shock tower.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

bumping this up. want to know if anyone is using these recently. im due for new bushing/bearing and would like more info and insight on them. they they are cheaper than the oem mk4 bushing/bearings.


----------



## Koolaid. (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_bumping this up. want to know if anyone is using these recently. im due for new bushing/bearing and would like more info and insight on them. they they are cheaper than the oem mk4 bushing/bearings.

Hit me up when your ready. I bought a set, not knowing these where for MK4's, not mk3's. Brand new in the box, $20 pair to you.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_bumping this up. want to know if anyone is using these recently. im due for new bushing/bearing and would like more info and insight on them. they they are cheaper than the oem mk4 bushing/bearings.

Yes, but if youre looking for a direct replacement to OEM ones I wouldn't recommend this for the simple fact that since they are not actually designed for our cars they usually don't last as long (personal and other people have experienced this). Some people say that if you use the "barrel nut" that you can buy with these they will last significantly longer. I am only talking about OEM audi ones I can't say anything about 034's great products. Mine are creaking and groaning like a bish and they are compressing and doing some weird things, but then again I didn't use the barrel nut. Buy these if you're looking to go lower, not as an equal replacement per say. 


_Modified by BradenE at 12:42 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*

what does the barrel nut look like


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (glsdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glsdriver03* »_what does the barrel nut look like


did you even read mang?


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*

I didn't know if that was it or not


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

mine are now ****ed again. they last 3 months and i have the barrel nut


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

where does the barrel nut go


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to post a DIY on this soon. IMO, a spacer/washers other than the barrel nut is what you need for these bushings. My mounts make no noise with aerosports over my fk's


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

SO IT GOES TOP OF BAG SPACER OR BARREL NUT THE BUSHING?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

top bag plate, spacer, bushing... keep in mind the spacer needs to be thicker than the distance from the bottom of the bushing to the bag plate so that bearing has something to rotate on


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (glsdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glsdriver03* »_SO IT GOES TOP OF BAG SPACER OR BARREL NUT THE BUSHING?

use barrel nut instead of this 21mm nut(show in this pic)


----------

